# No Furnace Vent In Bathroom



## colcamper (Dec 19, 2006)

We are new owners of an Outback 31rqs, and we have an issue that has been puzzling us. Why is there no a/c vent in the bathroom? If you have to take a shower in there or spend any amount of time (as my husband often does) in there with the door closed, it quickly becomes stuffy. Keystone needs to fix this design boo-boo!!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

My bathroom vent has a van which draws air out. I have found that with that fan on and the bathroom door shut, cool air is drawn in under the door. I agree it is not the most efficient.

I have a bigger problem with cold weather camping and the bathroom getting very cold if the door is shut. We try to leave it open so more heat goes in there.

Nobody like a cold seat!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hokie said:


> My bathroom vent has a van which draws air out. I have found that with that fan on and the bathroom door shut, cool air is drawn in under the door. I agree it is not the most efficient.
> 
> I have a bigger problem with cold weather camping and the bathroom getting very cold if the door is shut. We try to leave it open so more heat goes in there.
> 
> Nobody like a cold seat!


 Ditto to the fan and door. And I just send one of the kids in there to sit down for a







minute or two before I go in.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with Hokie. The vent seems to do an adequate job for us. You can also swap the OEM fan out for a more powerful unit, such as a Maxx-Aire fan.










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

I was camping in the begining of January. Not to far from Mankato, MN. The inside of he trailer was about 67 degrees. Well exept the bathroom of course, it felt like it was about 30 degrees. Now the outside temp was around 8 degrees. Could have gone outside, felt the same. Ever since we got our trailer we were always wondering why they didn't run duct to the bathroom. It doesn't bother me as much as my wife. I am just glad that I don't have to use the vault anymore. Does anyone know the actual reason for not having heat in the John? If you are really bored please respond. Not that important of an issue. Just looking to increase my post %. Ha,ha,ha.

Jeff


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

outbackj said:


> Does anyone know the actual reason for not having heat in the John? If you are really bored please respond. Not that important of an issue. Just looking to increase my post %. Ha,ha,ha.
> 
> Jeff


 It's just much easier to run the duct straight down the middle of the trailer. To run one off to the side would require more duct and a baffle to direct it in there. Bean counter decision.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

What about a very small ceramic heater for the bathroom?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

FraTra said:


> What about a very small ceramic heater for the bathroom?


Uh oh! I think we just entered the realm of something similar to running with scissors! I wouldn't put one in there because of the kids... If there's something they could even remotly hurt themselves on, they'll find a way to do it...


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

If I did a lot of cold weather camping then I would for sure get a small heater for the bathroom. I think for the amount of time that I spend in there I will just deal with the chill in the air. cold stink is better than warm stink! Right?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is actually more common than you think. A lot of manufacturers do the same thing, no vent for heat or Ac in bathroom. My Dutchman was the same way. I am guessing that if there was one and the door was closed in such a small room, the temp would be hotter or colder than the rest of the trailer. In the summer and the AC is on, the fan on pulls the AC into the bathroom enough to help.

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

One minor thing - I usually keep the bathroom door open at night to the point where it almost makes contact with the pantry. (No, not "almost" as in it might hit it - you fellow 31ers know what I mean). I do that just to add a little more block for the noise and light getting to the bunkhouse.

So, while I agree hvac vents in there would be nice, between this nighttime thing and the vent as others have mentioned I find really doesn't end up being that big a deal.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

If one was motivated and bothered my a cold bathroom, it wouldn't be a difficult mod to drop the underbelly and run some of that flexible aluminum lightweight ductwork over there. You could mount the vent either in the floor, in the cabinet, or even on the outside of the tub where the access panel is. Hmmmmmm.

An A/C mod would be more difficult.

-Sam


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Not sure just how easy running an off-shoot from the main vent would be. You have the grey and black tanks in that area, which would also likely need to be dropped to get the needed access. And then there's the issue of what way the floor stringers run. I do know that the tanks run from side to side, which means that for the main duct to run front to back, the floor stringers must either be knotched, or they too run front to back. If this is the case, the answer why there are no heat vents in the bathroom is obvious; no room to run them. 
must


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

colcamper said:


> We are new owners of an Outback 31rqs, and we have an issue that has been puzzling us. Why is there no a/c vent in the bathroom? If you have to take a shower in there or spend any amount of time (as my husband often does) in there with the door closed, it quickly becomes stuffy. Keystone needs to fix this design boo-boo!!


I agree it can get cold, or hot in there so a vent would have been nice.

Now come on lets tell the truth, who really spends the most time in there??


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

In the winter, just take a match in there with you!
















Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

outbackj said:


> I was camping in the begining of January. Not to far from Mankato, MN. The inside of he trailer was about 67 degrees. Well exept the bathroom of course, it felt like it was about 30 degrees. Now the outside temp was around 8 degrees. Could have gone outside, felt the same. Ever since we got our trailer we were always wondering why they didn't run duct to the bathroom. It doesn't bother me as much as my wife. I am just glad that I don't have to use the vault anymore. Does anyone know the actual reason for not having heat in the John? If you are really bored please respond. Not that important of an issue. Just looking to increase my post %. Ha,ha,ha.
> 
> Jeff


 The designers felt that there was too much comfort in and about the TT so they decided that they needed a place that would help rouse a camper back to activity. Thus the cool touch of the throne!....


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> One minor thing - I usually keep the bathroom door open at night to the point where it almost makes contact with the pantry. (No, not "almost" as in it might hit it - you fellow 31ers know what I mean). I do that just to add a little more block for the noise and light getting to the bunkhouse.
> 
> So, while I agree hvac vents in there would be nice, between this nighttime thing and the vent as others have mentioned I find really doesn't end up being that big a deal.


Does your door hit?







Mine doesnt. It will swing all the way open to the bunks.


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

I feel bad for son when gets to be a teenager. I hear they spend a lot of time in the bathroom.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My door doesn't hit, either, in my 31 RQS. In fact, I prop it open, at night, with one of Jimmy's shoes, so the shower will be warm for me in the morning. Also put a portable heater (fan-blown) right off the edge of the carpet at the dining booth to give extra heat down that way, as Jimmy's so cold natured and knocks his cover off at night. 
As far as a vent, I saw where someone put a vent up on the side of a bottom bunk. Don't see why you couldn't run it into the bathroom, instead, behind the toilet on the wall. No interference with tanks that way, either.
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Since we run the bathroom fan anyway to help keep condensation down, we just prop the door open a litttle. seems to work jsut fine.

In the summer, we can keep the door closed, but run the fan. Helps keep things cool.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

outbackj said:


> cold stink is better than warm stink! Right?


Definitely! Heat makes the stink molecules more active. And there's Keystone's rationale : stink reduction.









Bill


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Our bathroom door has about a 1.5 inch gap between the bottom of the door and the floor. While it does let some heat or A/C in, it's really not enough...

Has anyone thought about putting a vent in the door? You could cut a hole in the door and put two vents in - one on either side of the door. That would allow more air flow without compromising the "sanctity" of the throne room.









What do you think?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cold bathroom keeps people focused on their business and stops the lolly gaging.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a thought. Could the door be changed to a louvered (they come white primed) or cut openings in the top and bottom of existing door and screw grills on both sides. In addition to one of these options I'm going to change the fan for one with higher performance.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Just a thought. Could the door be changed to a louvered (they come white primed) or cut openings in the top and bottom of existing door and screw grills on both sides. In addition to one of these options I'm going to change the fan for one with higher performance.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Just get a 27 RBS. There is a heat duct directly under the door so plenty of heat goes in there.
Bob


----------

